# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Ionian Galaxy [Blue Galaxy, Cesme 2, Merdif 2, Arkas]

## helatros68

To Ionian Galaxy στην Ηγουμενιτσα τον Ιουλιο του 1989 (φωτο απο βιντεο).
ionian galaxy.jpg

ionian galaxy 2.jpg

ionian galaxy 3.jpg

----------


## kalypso

IonianGalaxy02.jpg

BlueGalaxy01BF.jpg

marmara02.jpg


το Ionian Galaxy,μετέπειτα Blue Galaxy από καρτ-ποστάλ της εταιρίας,και μια φώτο από διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της Μarmara lines ως Cesme 2!

----------


## jumpman

Kseroume ti exei apoginei auto to ploio????

----------


## Apostolos

Στο τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ έχει ένα πλήρες άρθρο για την ζωή του Galaxy & του Island. Σήμερα το πλοίο είναι στο Dubai με το όνομα Merdif 2 παρέα με το Island που ονομάζετε Merdif 1

----------


## kalypso

> Kseroume ti exei apoginei auto to ploio????


 
μέχρι τώρα εκτελεί δρομολόγια από Cesme για Ανκόνα και Μπρίντιζι ως Cesme 2!!Αλλά ο φίλος Απόστολος είναι πιο ενημερωμένος

----------


## helatros68

Δυο video clips του Ionian Galaxy στην Ηγουμενιτσα τον Ιουλιο του 1989
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otChrP5r2ac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmf5xIxFKUY

----------


## MYTILENE

ΕΡΏΤΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ τον φίλο helatros68:Στο Πρώτο πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι με το IONIAN GALAXY από πίσω το πλοίο που φαίνεται στο βάθος είναι το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ?

----------


## helatros68

Οχι ειναι το Φαιδρα των Μινωικων.

----------


## a.molos

Επειδή δυστυχώς δεν είχα κρατήσει σημείωση, με επιφύλαξη λέω ότι στην φωτογραφία είναι το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ GALAXY μετά την άφιξη του στην Ελλάδα, στο λιμένα Ηρακλέους (ΔΕΗ Κερατσινίου). Αλλιώς είναι το ISLAND.

ionian.png

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στην πλωρη μου φαινεται σαν να γραφει Island.

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία του Ionian Galaxy απο οπισθόφυλλο μπροσούρας του Στρίντζη πρίν 11 χρόνια..!!
Στα αριστερά φαίνεται λίγο και το Ιοnian Star το νεότερο..!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29863

----------


## f/b kefalonia

τα δυο αυτα πλοια ειναι αδερφακια με το λατω και τον ερωτοκριτο η καμια σχεση????μοιαζουν παρα πολυ βλεπω..!!!!!

----------


## esperos

> τα δυο αυτα πλοια ειναι αδερφακια με το λατω και τον ερωτοκριτο η καμια σχεση????μοιαζουν παρα πολυ βλεπω..!!!!!


ΟΧΙ!  Ανήκουν  σε  διαφορετικά  σόϊα

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια!!!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> ΟΧΙ!  Ανήκουν  σε  διαφορετικά  σόϊα


Παρ'όλα αυτά εχουν ιδιες γέφυρες, ιδιους ιστούς (πλώρα), αν όχι ιδια, παρόμοιες πλώρες, καθώς επισης και τα τέσσερα πλοία έφεραν τους 4 δρακους στις πλώρες τους....

Και αν αναλογιστουμε πως τα Ερωτόκριτος και Λατώ επιμηκύνθηκαν, φαντάζομαι πως τα βαπόρια ήταν πολύ κοντινά ξαδερφάκια....

----------


## Django

Το "Σ" ειναι αναποδα ή μου φαινεται; Μηπως αυτη η φωτογραφία πρεπει να μπει και στο "Γκάφες σε έντυπα" ή κάπως έτσι threat;

----------


## proussos

> Το "Σ" ειναι αναποδα ή μου φαινεται; Μηπως αυτη η φωτογραφία πρεπει να μπει και στο "Γκάφες σε έντυπα" ή κάπως έτσι threat;


*Σωστή η παρατήρηση και όχι μόνο το "Σ"...όλο το πλοίο είναι ανάποδα...άλλωστε το IONIAN GALAXY έχει πλευρικό καταπέλτη στην πρύμνη δεξιά.*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εικόνα από την Ελευσίνα.

Το *"Blue Galaxy"* στην Ελευσίνα.

Λίγο πριν από τους οριστικούς τίτλους τέλους για την εταιρεία του Στρίντζη και το ίδιο το πλοίο.
Λίγο μετά θα αλλάξει και όνομα.

Για τα πρώτα δύο χρόνια, μετά την εξαγορά της εταιρείας, παρέμεινε γραμμένη με μικρά γράμματα η ονομασία *"Strinzis Lines". 
*
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...860#post223860

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ 7 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1997.
Pict19970907.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία! Παλιές καλές εποχές ... :wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πραγματικα ιστορικη φωτογραφια!!!!!Ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!!!

----------


## rousok

Επειδή είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω και με τα δυο, ένα έχω να πω...
αρχοντοβαπορα και πανέμορφα τόσο στο εσωτερικό όσο και στο εξωτερικό. ίσως από τα καλύτερα πλοία που έχουν περασει απο την αδριατικη.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1997.
Pict1997053.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε, για το ταξίδι στο όνειρο.

Η αναχώρηση από τη Βενετία με πλοίο.
Εξίσου μαγική με την άφιξη στη Βενετία.
Πάντα, μόμο με πλοίο.

Το palazzo ducale και η βάρκα του *"Galaxy".*
Ένας όμορφος συνδυασμός.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Cesme 2 στην φαση της ναυλωσης, του πρωην IONIAN GALAXY.Το πλοιο που μαζι με το αδερφο του ionian island εβαλαν για τα καλα τη strintzis lines στα σαλονια της αδριατικης, αλλα και του χρηματιστηριου.Μειωνεκτημα που τα καταδικασε ,δυστυχος,το χαμηλο γκαραζ που  δημιουργουσε προβλήματα στήν φορτωση τους.

galaxy.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οποιο θεμα να κοιταξω ο   Ben Bruce  ειναι παρων και καταθετει ντοκουμεντα!

----------


## Rocinante

Το Ionian Galaxy σπευδει να καλησπερισει το Ρεθυμνο σημερα λιγο εξω απο το Ντουμπαι. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ig _r.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Εισαι απιστευτος!!!Τοσο καιρο εψαχνα να το βρω και τπτ!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το Ionian Galaxy σπευδει να καλησπερισει το Ρεθυμνο σημερα λιγο εξω απο το Ντουμπαι.
> 
> ig _r.JPG


Ποιο Ρεθυμνο λες? Το πρωην της ΑΝΕΚ?

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ναι αυτο εννοει φιλε μου!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Kefalonia ειχα σκεφτει σημερα που λογικα το πλοιο θα ηταν δεμενο να δοκιμασω να βρω καμια Web Camera απο Ντουμπαι μηπως σου εκανα μια εκπληξη. Τελικα ως συνηθως που θα ελεγε και ο φιλος μου ο Leo το ξεχασα  :Sad: . Αντ αυτου μια εικονα του Ais που θεωρω πολυ ομορφη μιας και το καραβι βρισκεται σε ενδιαφεροντα και φτωχικα νερα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Αληθεια πως το εβαλαν εκει μεσα. Σημειωση: Εχω αφαιρεσει τα δεκαδες φορτηγα κοτερα και δεν ξερω τι αλλο βρισκονταν τριγυρω...

MER.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Φιλε Kefalonia ειχα σκεφτει σημερα που λογικα το πλοιο θα ηταν δεμενο να δοκιμασω να βρω καμια Web Camera απο Ντουμπαι μηπως σου εκανα μια εκπληξη. Τελικα ως συνηθως που θα ελεγε και ο φιλος μου ο Leo το ξεχασα . Αντ αυτου μια εικονα του Ais που θεωρω πολυ ομορφη μιας και το καραβι βρισκεται σε ενδιαφεροντα και φτωχικα νερα 
> Αληθεια πως το εβαλαν εκει μεσα. Σημειωση: Εχω αφαιρεσει τα δεκαδες φορτηγα κοτερα και δεν ξερω τι αλλο βρισκονταν τριγυρω...
> 
> MER.JPG


Αντωνη μου οπως παντα απιστευτος!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Φιλε Kefalonia ειχα σκεφτει σημερα που λογικα το πλοιο θα ηταν δεμενο να δοκιμασω να βρω καμια Web Camera απο Ντουμπαι μηπως σου εκανα μια εκπληξη. Τελικα ως συνηθως που θα ελεγε και ο φιλος μου ο Leo το ξεχασα . Αντ αυτου μια εικονα του Ais που θεωρω πολυ ομορφη μιας και το καραβι βρισκεται σε ενδιαφεροντα και φτωχικα νερα 
> Αληθεια πως το εβαλαν εκει μεσα. Σημειωση: Εχω αφαιρεσει τα δεκαδες φορτηγα κοτερα και δεν ξερω τι αλλο βρισκονταν τριγυρω...
> 
> MER.JPG



ΕΙσαι απιστευτος φιλε μου ροσι!!!!!Οντως πολυ περιεργο το πως το εβαλαν εκει μεσα!παντως οταν βλεπω δικα μας πλοια σε τοσο μακρινα νερα δεν ξερω ειναι λιγο μελαγχολικο:|Ειδικα οταν βλεπει και ενα καραβι το οποιο ειχε αφησει εποχη!

----------


## Rocinante

> ΕΙσαι απιστευτος φιλε μου ροσι!!!!!Οντως πολυ περιεργο το πως το εβαλαν εκει μεσα!παντως οταν βλεπω δικα μας πλοια σε τοσο μακρινα νερα δεν ξερω ειναι λιγο μελαγχολικο:|Ειδικα οταν βλεπει και ενα καραβι το οποιο ειχε αφησει εποχη!


 Φιλε kefalonia απο τοτε που ειδα φωτογραφιες στο εξωτερικο, της Αφροδιτης ή του Κυκλαδες ή του Κνωσσος το χαιρομαι πραγματικα. Ας προσεχαμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο του κομψου IONIAN ISLAND στην πατρα του 1996 κατα τη διαρκεια γυμνασιου εγκαταλειψης.Πλοιαρχος τοτε στο πλοιο να υπενθυμισω ηταν ο Γερασιμος Στανιτσας με πολλα χρονια θητειας στο πλοιο.

negatives (82).jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Πλοιαρχος τοτε στο πλοιο να υπενθυμισω ηταν ο Γερασιμος Στανιτσας με πολλα χρονια θητειας στο πλοιο.
> 
> negatives (82).jpg


 
ενας ακομα φοβερος καπετανιος της ευριτερης περιοχης της πατριδας μου (ειναι κεφαλονιτης),που ητανε μεσα στην τοτε δυναμη του ιονιου...πριν 4 χρονια ηταν και στο κεφαλονια,και ειχε και ενα ατυχιμα το πλοιο

----------


## a.molos

Στην Πάτρα ετοιμο να φορτώσει για Ιταλία, ενώ σε πρώτο πλάνο τα ρυμουλκά του λιμανιού, ΑΜΑΖΩΝ & ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ.

blue galaxy patras.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ionian Galaxy*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.

slide012.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια φωτο του ιαπωνα γιγαντα στο λιμανι του πειραια!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ionian Galaxy*...στο Μεγαλο λιμανι.

scan SLIDE005.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια και ομορφη φωτο TSS APOLLON!

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχη TSS APOLLON ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Οι παρακολουθηση των δυο αδελφων συνεχιζεται και πραγματικα ειναι στεναχωρο να βλεπεις τετοια πλοια να ταξιδευουν με 12,5 knts.
Εδω μια φωτογραφια των αδελφων απο το Site της εταιρειας. http://www.marcoshippingllc.com/ 
Παντως δεν ηξερα οτι διαφερουν τοσο.

DSC01198.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

βλεπεις φιλε μου  roci εμεις εκει στο ιονιο που βτα βλεπαμε συνεχεια τις ειχαμε μαθει τις διαφορες....η ποιο κραυγαλεα διαφορα ους ειναι οτι το ionian galaxy (merdif 2) ειχε δυο σειρες "σκεπαστα" μπαλκονια στα πλαγια του με ανοιγματα ενω το ionian island (merfif 1) δεν τα ειχε...ηταν ποιο κλειστο ποιο "κουτι"....αν και οι ναυαρχιδα της τοτε stritzis lines ηταν το ionian island,που κι εμενα μ ου αρεσε ποιο πολυ,δεν επαυε και το αδερφακι του να ηταν πολυ συμπαθητικο

----------


## Rocinante

> ενω το ionian island (merfif 1) δεν τα ειχε...ηταν ποιο κλειστο ποιο "κουτι"....


 Αχ φιλε ιθακη. Μακαρι και σημερα να ειχαμε τετοια "κουτια" να ταξιδευουν στα νερα μας.

----------


## ιθακη

μαζι σου με 100000 φιλε roci....με αυτα τα πλοια,και ειδικα με το island ειχα ερωτα τρελο....μακαρυ να μπορουσα να τα βρω και σε μοντελα...και τι δεν θα εκανα για να τα ειχα στην συλλογη μου...

----------


## Νικόλας

βάπορες και οι δύο !!
ευτυχώς είχα την τύχη κοντά στο 95 αν θυμάμαι καλά(απ ότι μου έχουν πει δεν θυμάμαι και πολλά :Very Happy: )να ταξιδέψω και μετα δύο επί στρίνζι νομίζω πηγαιναν ανκόνα. εντύπωση μου είχαν κάνει οι εσωτερικοί χώροι μεγάλοι και αρχοντικοί 
και οι καμπίνες αρκετά καλές για την εποχή !

----------


## Ellinis

Μια χαρά θα ήταν για πολλές γραμμές. Για παράδειγμα στη γραμμή της Χίου-Λέσβου, δε βλέπω να υστερούσαν σε πολλά σε σχέση με το European Express.

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι συμφωνώ έχουν και το μέγεθος και τις καμπίνες και γκαραζ(έτσι και έτσι)
αλλά ίσως είναι λίγο μεγάλα για να έκαναν μόνιμα τέτοια γραμμή το χειμώνα δεν θα είχε και τόσο κόσμο 
από ταχύτητα τώρα τα 19 μίλια(να μην πω ποιο λίγα)δεν πρέπει να τα φτάνει

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κατα τη γνωμη μου δυο υπεροχα βαπορια σε εμφανιση!!! Θυμαμαι οτι το Galaxy στα τελευταια του επι Blue Ferries περνουσε ενα καλοκαιρι (2000 νομιζω) απο τη Σαμη και επαιρνε κοσμο για Πατρα. Θυμαμαι οτι το ειχαμε παρει και ηταν σε σχετικα ασχημη κατασταση στους εξωτερικους χωρους. Τρεξιματα, σκουριες στις περατζαδες και το γκαραζ σε ασχημη κατασταση. Ηταν η εποχη που θα επαιρνε ποδι και το ειχαν αφησει... Απο ταχυτητα σε αυτο το δρομολογιο ηταν χειροτερο του Κεφαλονια εκανε καθαρο χρονο 2:55 ωρες πραγμα που σημαινει ταχυτητα σκαρτα 18.2-18.3 . Βεβαια για να μην το αδικω επαναλαμβανω οτι ηταν στα τελευταια του και ασυντηρητο οποτε στις γραμμες τις Ιταλιας δεν ξερω ποσο πηγαινε. Καλο θα ηταν να μας πουν οσοι φιλοι ξερουν. Τωρα απο εσωτερικους χωρους δε θυμαμαι πολλα αλλα απο εξωτερικους ηταν ενα ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ βαπορι, παρα πολλοι και καραβολατρικοι, ασχετα οτι ηταν ασυντηρητοι. Συμφωνω με τον Ellinis οτι αυτα τα βαπορια θα εκαναν ακομα και σημερα για την ακτοπλοια μας σε διαφορες γραμμες αν και δεν ξερω πως ηταν στη μανουβρα. Τελος πιστευω οτι και τα δυο ηταν πιο ομορφα απο τα Λατω-Ερωτοκριτος!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό το Γκάλαξυ και η παρακάτω λεπτομέρεια με τους δράκους αλλά και το σήμα της ιαπωνέζικης Taiheiyo που ατόλιζαν το πλοίο και επί Στρίντζη. Είχα ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο γύρω στο 1993, από την Κέρκυρα στην Πάτρα και ομολογώ οτι το είχα καταχαρεί! 

galaxy.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

σημα το οποιο φιλε ellinis  ειχε και το αδερφακι του,ionian island,και επι Στριντζη....εγω τα θυμαμαι απο το αδερφακι του ποιο πολυ

----------


## Rocinante

Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι στο διαολο εχουν κανει στο πλοιο.
Οπως και το αδελφο του που προσφατα στειλανε Ινδια η ταχυτητα τους ειναι μικροτερη και απο αυτη του Αλεξανδρα Τ. στα τελευταια της.....
Οικονομια αποκλειεται. Εκει το πετρελαιο ειναι φτηνοτερο και απο το νερο...

----------


## ιθακη

μηπως κακη συντηριση μηχανων????

----------


## nippon

Για να τον θυμομαστε αυτο ιστορικο σκαρι..
Στην ιαπωνια με το πρωτο του ονομα ARKAS
Δειτε τις διαφορες απο την μετασκευη που υπεστη ως IONIAN GALAXY
201004151403323c1.jpg
teikisen.blog84.fc2.com

----------


## ιθακη

> Για να τον θυμομαστε αυτο ιστορικο σκαρι..
> Στην ιαπωνια με το πρωτο του ονομα ARKAS
> Δειτε τις διαφορες απο την μετασκευη που υπεστη ως IONIAN GALAXY
> 201004151403323c1.jpg
> teikisen.blog84.fc2.com


 τουλαχιστον αυτο σκιζει τα νερα ακομα,ενο το αδερφακι του,που ηταν και ειναι το αγαπημενο μου μεγαλο βασιλοβαπορο το Στριτζη,μαλλον οχι...αρε nippon τι μου κανεις τωρα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Για να τον θυμομαστε αυτο ιστορικο σκαρι..
> Στην ιαπωνια με το πρωτο του ονομα ARKAS
> Δειτε τις διαφορες απο την μετασκευη που υπεστη ως IONIAN GALAXY
> 201004151403323c1.jpg
> teikisen.blog84.fc2.com


Πιστευω οτι ολα τα πλοια που εφτιαξε το ναυπηγειο ΝΑΙΚΑΙ εκεινα τα χρονια ηταν μεγαλη επιτυχια.Αλλωστε πανω κατω ηταν καποιο ναυπηγικο σχεδιο, μαλλον, σε μικρογραφια ή μεγεθυνση.Απο ,τα δικα μας, κεφαλονια, μυτιληνη, ροδανθη, ερωτοκριτος,λατο, ιονιαν γκαλαξι\αιλαντ ηταν ολα μοναδικα με σημα κατατεθεν την χαρακτηρηστικη σιμοτητα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε, Captain_Nionios, το θυμάμαι το _"Ionian Galaxy"_ να αναχωρεί από τη Σάμη για Πάτρα, το καλοκαίρι του 2000.

Εκείνη τη χρονιά ταξίδεψα μαζί του ένα ταξίδι από Πάτρα για Κέρκυρα, κάπου στις αρχές του φθινοπώρου.
Το πλοίο δεν ήταν όπως παλιά.
Φαινόταν ότι δεν αποτελούσε πια πρώτη επιλογή για την εταιρεία του.
Παρόλα αυτά, δεν θa το σύκρινα με κανένα από τα πλοία που το αντικατέστησαν. Νομίζω ότι ήταν μακράν καλύτερο, μιας και ήταν πλοίο που συνδύαζε την κρουαζιέρα και το ταξίδι.

Οι εξωτερικοί του χώροι ήταν ασύγκριτοι, η κουζίνα του εξαιρετική και η εξυπηρέτηση του πληρώματος ήταν ακόμα στα standard της _Strintzis Lines._
Τα δύο αδελφάκια είχαν το δικό τους πιστό κοινό που πολύ συχνά συνδύαζε ένα ταξίδι μαζί τους μέχρι τη Βενετία για να χαρούν το φημισμένο καρναβάλι.

Έλεγαν μόνο γι' αυτό ότι το garage του δεν ήταν τόσο βολικό για τα φορτηγά.

Εδώ τα φημισμένα δρακάκια στην πλώρη στο αδελφάκι του, το _'Ionian Island"._

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...038#post388038

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι πολυ σημαντικα αυτα που μας εξιστορεις καλε φιλε roi baudoin.Βεβαια το garage δεν ειναι οτι δεν ηταν βολικο,οπου αυτο σημαινει οτι εχει περιεργη διαριθμηση, αλλα οτι ηταν χαμηλο και τα υψηλα φορτηγα ειχαν προβλημα στην εισοδο τους, καθοτι λογω της κλισης του καταπελτη θελουν λιγο <αερα> παραπανω.Το service της stritzis lines ηταν βεβαια καταπληκτικο και μεταλαμπαδευτικε αυτουσιο στην blue star ferries του περικλη παναγοπουλου που οπωσδηποτε θα ηξερε και κατι παραπανω απο την πειρα του στη δικη του πενταστερη εταιρεια κρουαζιεροπλοιων.Αυτο συνεβει και με την superfast βεβαια

----------


## Appia_1978

Οντως, έτσι είχαν τα πράγματα φίλοι μου. Η είσοδος του γκαράζ ήταν αληθινός πονοκέφαλος ...
Όσο για το στάνταρ του πληρώματος, ότι και να πούμε θα είναι πολύ λίγο!!! 
Δε θέλω να κακοκαρδίσω κανέναν, αλλά έχοντας ταξιδεύσει αρκετές δεκάδες φορές τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια, προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι, ότι πληρώματα και εξυπηρέτηση όπως τη δεκαετία του 80 με αρχές του 90 στο Στρίντζη και στις Μινωικές, δε θα ξαναζήσουμε πια δυστυχώς ...

----------


## despo

Οντως ετσι έχουν τα πράγματα. Δεν πρόκειται να ξανασυναντήσουμε την ποιότητα αυτών των πληρωμάτων, χωρις βέβαια αυτό να σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχουν και σήμερα ακόμα πανάξια στελέχη. Ομως στο βωμό  του κέρδους, η συνολική εικόνα ειναι κατώτερη απο τότε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ακριβώς αυτή είναι η σωστή έκφραση  :Wink:  Η *συνολική εικόνα*!!!
Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν και σήμερα άξια στελέχη, αλλά γενικά παλιά ήταν όντως καλύτερα ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Blue Galaxy...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Blue Ferries_ 
_Blue Galaxy.jpg_ 
Blue Galaxy_1.jpg

----------


## samurai

Μοναδικό στο ταξίδεμα πλοίο. Αθόρυβο και ακλόνητο! Τέτοια πλοία δε νομίζω να ξαναδούμε σύντομα :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Ionian Galaxy...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Strintzis Lines_
_Ionian Galaxy postcard.jpg_
Ionian Galaxy postcard._.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μετά τα καλούδια του TSS Apollon, να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία στη γνώριμη του θέση στην Πάτρα.

ionian galaxy8.jpg

----------


## Django

Και το Merdif 2, στην ακτή του τρόμου σύμφωνα με το www.midshipcentury.com
Προς το παρόν άθικτο.

----------


## samurai

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Alang απο τις 13 Μαρτίου, οπότε σήμερα που μιλάμε μπορεί και να υπάρχει το μισό  :Sad:

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Πρόσφατα είδα ένα βίντεο στο ΥΤ (δεν το βάζω εφόσον δε μου ανήκει) που το δείχνει να καταπλέει στο *Ηράκλειο* (έτος *2000*, σαν  *Blue Galaxy* της Blue Ferries). Θυμάται κανείς τι δρομολόγιο έκανε (ή γιατί ήρθε αν ήταν έκτακτο);

----------


## BOBKING

> Πρόσφατα είδα ένα βίντεο στο ΥΤ (δεν το βάζω εφόσον δε μου ανήκει) που το δείχνει να καταπλέει στο *Ηράκλειο* (έτος *2000*, σαν  *Blue Galaxy* της Blue Ferries). Θυμάται κανείς τι δρομολόγιο έκανε (ή γιατί ήρθε αν ήταν έκτακτο);


Φίλε μου τα πλοία το  2000 στην  blue ferries σαν blue island και σαν blue galaxy είχαν κάνει το δρομολόγιο Πάτρα Ηράκλειο Αγκώνα αλλά για πολύ λίγο
εδώ μπορείς να δείς τα δρομολόγια που είχε ανεβάσει ο φίλος despo  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...3&d=1366911171

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Βlue Ferries ήταν το marketing name γιά τα μη νεότευκτα πλοία της εταιρείας.Στη συνέχεια ως γνωστό αυτό καταργήθηκε κ όλα γράφουν ΒSF.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Σωστά, με ανάποδα χρώματα στα σινιάλα. Και φυσικά προμοτάριζαν περισσότερο το Blue Star Ferries με μια μικρή υποσημείωση STRINTZIS LINES στη γωνία του λογότυπου τους πρώτους μήνες, μια αυτονόητη έμφαση στη μετάβαση στη "νέα εποχή". Πάμε να θυμηθούμε τη χαρακτηριστική διαφήμιση εκείνης της εποχής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστά, με ανάποδα χρώματα στα σινιάλα. Και φυσικά προμοτάριζαν περισσότερο το Blue Star Ferries με μια μικρή υποσημείωση STRINTZIS LINES στη γωνία του λογότυπου τους πρώτους μήνες, μια αυτονόητη έμφαση στη μετάβαση στη "νέα εποχή". Πάμε να θυμηθούμε τη χαρακτηριστική διαφήμιση εκείνης της εποχής.


 Στο STRINTZIS LINES είχε το R σε κύκλο,το copyright.
Tα "μεταχειρισμένα" έφυγαν σιγά-σιγά αλλά στις μέρες μας αυξήθηκαν.'Ομως το ΒSF κ τα κίτρινα φουγάρα παραμένουν σε όλα αφού το ενιαίο σχήμα έχει καθιερωθεί πλέον.

----------


## BOBKING

> Σωστά, με ανάποδα χρώματα στα σινιάλα. Και φυσικά προμοτάριζαν περισσότερο το Blue Star Ferries με μια μικρή υποσημείωση STRINTZIS LINES στη γωνία του λογότυπου τους πρώτους μήνες, μια αυτονόητη έμφαση στη μετάβαση στη "νέα εποχή". Πάμε να θυμηθούμε τη χαρακτηριστική διαφήμιση εκείνης της εποχής.


...Βασικά το strintzis lines υπήρχε κάτω από το blue ferries-blue star ferries τα πρώτα χρόνια μετά την εξαγορά όταν ο Στρίντζης έφυγε από την εταιρεία τότε το strintzis lines αφαιρέθηκε εφόσον αποχώρησε δεν είχε κανένα λόγο ο Παναγόπουλος να το κρατά και όπως σωστά λέει ο Βίκτωρας τα μεταχειρισμένα πλοία όταν ήταν στην εταιρεία blue island,sky,sun κρατούσαν το blue ferries όταν πουλήθηκαν τα πλοία τότε τα χρώματα έμειναν μόνο αυτά που είχαν τα νεότευκτα δηλαδή της blue star ferries, αλλά επειδή επίσης το horizon και superferry 2 έμειναν στην εταιρεία βάφτηκαν μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα...

----------

